# HTPC Case that Fits Mugen 2



## freaksavior (Dec 5, 2009)

Needs to be black, fits Full ATX motherboard, a GTX260 (longer video cards optional) and fit a Schyth Mugen 2 which is 6.2 inches tall (i think). 

Are there any?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 5, 2009)

Any Full Tower case will get the job done.  You may have to remove the side panel fan over the CPU to get the Mugen 2 in their.

I know their are some mid-towers should be able to accommodate your system as well.  We tested my roommates Nzxt Beta and my mugen will fit and he has an MSi GTX 260 in their now.  Since the frame is the same for all the new Nzxt cases, they all should work.  HAF 922 and Storm Scout are two others I remember should work.


----------



## aCid888* (Dec 5, 2009)

Antec 300??


I use one for my HTPC and it does the job fine.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 5, 2009)

need to be a htpc deisgned case. I have a stacker 832 se now i want to get rid of.


----------



## zithe (Dec 5, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ark=False&ActiveSearchResult=True&Order=PRICE

Those are all full ATX.


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 5, 2009)

Full ATX is mobo size, not cooler height.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 6, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133084

that looks like the only one...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 6, 2009)

I don't think the Mugen 2 will fit any HTPC case.  If it does, the Luxa you found would be the only one to come close because it is huge.  It is basically a mid-tower laying on its side.  You may want to change your cooler choice to one with a lower profile like the Blue Orb II or something similar.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Dec 6, 2009)

Have you already bought the mugen 2??  If not why not try a diff cooler? 

I know that isn't what you asked but just an idea.  It may even be cheaper to sell the mugen 2 and buy a diff cooler.

I use the noctua NH-C12p and it is only 100mm high (4inches) and cools like a mofo....

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=18&lng=en

I have 2 htpc cases here and my antec fusion 350 case is pretty big and there is no way the mugen would fit in it.  You would have to buy a case that was a least 200mm high I reckon considering the mugen is 155mm high all up.

Hang on...

What about the antec fusion max:

http://www.antec.com/Believe_it/product.php?id=NzE0

It is 19.5cm high.  If you look at the pics in link the fan above mb is 120mm.  I reckon the mugen 2 would fit just nicely in there...  

Great case too.


----------



## erocker (Dec 6, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811204039&cm_re=htpc-_-11-204-039-_-Product

Wood is good!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 6, 2009)

I forgot about that case; though to be honest, I don't think the Mugen will not clear the drive rack that floats above the mobo try.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 6, 2009)

Alright mugen is out then lol. didn't think there were going to be any. 

I like the antec DrunkenMafia. Thats a good suggestion.


----------

